# Introvert or Extrovert?



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Introvert or Extrovert? That is the question. I just saw this on FB and thought it was rather insightful. I have always thought of myself as a someone who enjoyed lots of people but after this test I am not sure. Anyways, here it is, what do you think you are???


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am very quiet, super shy and never voice my opinion therefore I must be an introvert!!! ound:


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW! That just doesn't seem right to me... I've thought I was an extrovert since hitting my late 20's now after reading this I'm just ocnfused, I think I am, well maybe. What's confused? I saw a sign/poster exlpaining how to deal with an introvert onFB recently. Thought it fir dealing with my son perfectly.

I DO know I'm non confrontational, any of that, I'm outta here or there etc...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Definatly an introvert.
BUTT< IF I get my lily watered nicely, I flower out and become an extrovert rather easily. I find that at the sale sometimes, something just clicks, and Im off and running. Seldom happens, and I like it like that.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Very much an introvert.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Extrovert here, but many of those definitions do NOT fit!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Both, about equally balanced. But I must take exception to the quiz... it sort of makes it seem like anyone who possesses extroverted qualities is a brainless chucklehead who doesn't like to read and can't sit still. I may be a brainless chucklehead, but I love to read and I can sit quite still doing it.   

Most people who know me characterize me as an extrovert, but I know the truth. I'd go mad(der) if I didn't have a lot of solitude.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well it did come from Facebook and because of that you need to take it at face value or what ever that expression is. I am not sure I agree with the categories either. I would say I am a extrovert, but by this definition I would be considered a introvert. 
I am not sure there are any hard and fast rules. Just something to use as a somewhat guideline, or something to dig into our own minds and learn, or what ever you would take from it.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Reading until in danger of going blind *lol* yup that would be me


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

When I'm in my home, I'm into the peace and quiet, and enjoying the solitude. I do find it a little hard to sit still for a book anymore, and I used to have several books going at all times.
Once I leave the house, I'm open to meeting and talking with people, and can pretty easily stirke up a conversation with a stranger, etc. I don't like to be in loud places much anymore though, unless I'm at a concert.
So, I'd say a little of both I guess.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

CntryDaydreamer said:


> Reading until in danger of going blind *lol* yup that would be me


I believe that's already happened to me...hahaha (along with a childhood eye injury).

I took the Meyer's Briggs twice in the last three years, INTJ once, INFP the next. Just the introvert part didn't change. I've definitely changed over the years, because I tested in my 20's for a sales job and came out an extrovert. Perhaps it is the years of working remotely alone at home (DH went out to work), then the time alone since his death, that has allowed the quieter side of me to blossom.

~ST


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I just stumbled across this video a couple of weeks ago:

[YOUTUBE]c0KYU2j0TM4[/YOUTUBE]

I am very much an introvert and this video helped me feel validated. I've always been told "you should be more outgoing" "try talking to more people" blah, blah, blah.

Being introverted is not a bad thing at all.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

malinda said:


> I just stumbled across this video a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c0KYU2j0TM4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Hello Malinda, it is very nice to meet you. I saw your name and thought, wow, my sister is stalking me now, LOL. She shares your name and it is a different spelling which is why I thought it was my sis. My mom named her after my Aunt MaLinda and from what I understand it was a french name. So hello and hope to see more of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

As a dedicated extrovert, I suspect that an introvert wrote those definitions.LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Her book is quite good as well. The loan ran out on my digital copy mid-read so I didn't get to finish it as there was a lengthy waiting list.

Welcome Malinda (made me think of Waltzing Matilda for some reason...)

~ST


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm an introvert and have, many times, defined those words as such...especially the word extrovert.  LMAO


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure if I fit one or the other of those descriptions. I guess it depends on the day of the week.:shrug:


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Hello again to everyone too!

Cindilu, you mentioned to me once before that your sister and I share the same name, I've never met another Malinda, only Melindas.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Have to admit every time I see it I got into a bit of surprise. I have no one that I know besides my sister and now you that share that special spelling.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Well it did come from Facebook and because of that you need to take it at face value or what ever that expression is. I am not sure I agree with the categories either. I would say I am a extrovert, but by this definition I would be considered a introvert.
> I am not sure there are any hard and fast rules. Just something to use as a somewhat guideline, or something to dig into our own minds and learn, or what ever you would take from it.


You mean you don't research and only post true stuff on FB? You know there are people who go there to learn the truth. Shame Shame.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am very quiet, super shy and never voice my opinion therefore I must be an introvert!!! ound:


Ummm Really? Nobody else called you on this? I mean seriously I see the laughing guy but darlin they have meds for this kind of delusional statement lol.....:thumb:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Introvert here. Get worst by the day.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

xaguar_69 said:


> Ummm Really? Nobody else called you on this? I mean seriously I see the laughing guy but darlin they have meds for this kind of delusional statement lol.....:thumb:


Can we say "Shut up!" on ST? Well, I just did!!! :catfight:


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

introvert for sure!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, My name is Charles (you really didn't think my name was "noclue", didya? (ok, now, who doesn't have a clue?) ) I'm an introvert, as you can tell by my creative use of double parens. I have good reasons, I mean excuses for that. So?

It's not that I cant't deal with people (as a group), it's just that I don't enjoy it. There's probably a Greek term for it - along the lines of agoraphobia (I'm not afraid of open spaces), or claustrophobia - I'm not afraid of closed in spaces, just of being closed in by crowds of people - so it's more of a neurosis, but I'm "functional" so nobody worries about it.

The end result? I'm just a loner....


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

According to Jung's quiz I am introverted, sensing, thinking and judgmental :shrug:

http://personality-testing.info/tests/JUNG.php


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tambo, Shan, and Xag, you guys have me laughing, thank you because I needed it tonight, lol. 

No Clue, aka Charles, nice to meet ya. 

I don't think being alone is a bad thing, nor is reading tons of books. All of those are good things. I prefer smaller crowds or one on one rather then large crowds and talking to tons of people.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, I know what you mean, Cindilu...one on one...wink! wink! 

Don't laugh at Xag's comment- he is being mean! He thinks he knows me...as if!!!:umno:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am laughing at the both of you because I am so glad he called you out, lol. Good to see him posting again as well. Now maybe ST will lighten up again, sure missed the fun. 

One on one is always a good thing. :nanner:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Good to see him posting again as well. Now maybe ST will lighten up again, sure missed the fun.


Seems more like a private party though, huh? I think Mr. X is out for the night...he said he has a bad headache and is falling asleep.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

A bad headache? :huh:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought only women got bad headaches? :bored:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I threw a brick at him for posting that about me!!! :hair


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well that would explain the headache all right, now ya need to kiss and make it better. :smack


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't kiss boys...they have cooties! (And no, I don't kiss girls, either!!!) :umno:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> I don't kiss boys...they have cooties! (And no, I don't kiss girls, either!!!) :umno:


 So who... or what... do you kiss?


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Goats! :nanner:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Butt,,,,,,


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

no1cowboy said:


> Goats! :nanner:


Hahahahaha!!!!!! Love it! :bowtie:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you get better cheese?

Love me some chevre.., would be worth playing kissy-face with some goats... maybe


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

On that note, I am heading to bed. I have a date with my pillow, lol. :kiss: So ya'll have fun and enjoy the evening.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Goodnight!!!! Enjoy that pillow!!! I will enjoy my goat...ewwww, that didn't sound right! (He is kind-of hairy like a goat...just sayin!)


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am an introvert who everyone else seems to assume is an extrovert. :shrug:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I am an introvert who everyone else seems to assume is an extrovert. :shrug:


I work with a guy that thinks that of me...he sucks the life out of my face while talks. I call him Fast Eddy. Talks faster and MORE (believe that) than anyone I have met in real life. The "explanation" I get is that he spent the last three years in a clean room on night shift alone extracting data off of broken hdd's. I think he might need meds though lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like he might be ON meds lol

Shan, U get to kissin old goats, Tell me how far down the line I am lol


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Committed introvert! I can be brought out of my shell easily enough- I ENJOY spending time with small groups of friends- it just means I have to have down time to recover after being forced to interact with large groups and strangers. I tend to melt into the wall in large groups, especially with extroverts in the crowd.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Both, about equally balanced.
> 
> Most people who know me characterize me as an extrovert, but I know the truth.


:donut:

^^That's me.^^

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Jenstc2003 said:


> Committed introvert! I can be brought out of my shell easily enough- I ENJOY spending time with small groups of friends- it just means I have to have down time to recover after being forced to interact with large groups and strangers. I tend to melt into the wall in large groups, especially with extroverts in the crowd.


You and me both, in a large crowd I am going to head to the side lines, this way I can watch everyone. Sometimes you get a better idea of what is going on just by watching. 

I have a group of friends that we all get together at their house and have a potluck. Most of the time you will find me outside by the bonfire, watching the deer that will almost come up to you and eat apples out of your hands. Love the mountain air and seeing the stars. Yep, quiet is a good thing.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sounds like he might be ON meds lol


No, he is just like that!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Shan, U get to kissin old goats, Tell me how far down the line I am lol


 
Haha! I think that means I just called my husband an old goat!!! :banana:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> You and me both, in a large crowd I am going to head to the side lines, this way I can watch everyone. Sometimes you get a better idea of what is going on just by watching.
> 
> I have a group of friends that we all get together at their house and have a potluck. Most of the time you will find me outside by the bonfire, watching the deer that will almost come up to you and eat apples out of your hands. Love the mountain air and seeing the stars. Yep, quiet is a good thing.


I want to feed the deer!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tambo, it is crazy. We will all be sitting there with a huge bonfire. You would think the deer would be scared of us people and especially the fire but they aren't. They will come right up to you and watch you. We throw them apples and they will sit and munch of them, even fight each other for them.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow that dang brick did a number on me Shan..... Not nice! All because I was worried about the well being of a friend... Sheesh..... As far as meds go Fbb not sure if you were meaning me or whynots friend but they dont make meds strong enough to deal with all my issues lol.


----------



## WestWindFarm (Jan 11, 2013)

what about us hybrids? I enjoy being around people and entertaining but only up for so long. I can be social but I hate talking on the phone; actually it is more of a fear of talking on the phone. lol.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

How's you, glazed? Long time no key! Nice to see you around.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

xaguar_69 said:


> Wow that dang brick did a number on me Shan..... Not nice! All because I was worried about the well being of a friend... Sheesh..... As far as meds go Fbb not sure if you were meaning me or whynots friend but they dont make meds strong enough to deal with all my issues lol.


 
Yeah, I think he meant you! I agree with you....no meds are strong enough for you!!! :runforhills: Lol!!!


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

LMAO.... Ya been told Im fifty shades of messed up..... But I don't believe everything Im told lol I believe Im the normal one.....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

That is funny!!!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shinzone, I didnt know use wuz married


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, FBB....if you don't know already then you really don't want to ask! Yes, I am. It kind-of went like this:
Together, split, back together, married, split, had a baby, back together......something like that!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Tambo, it is crazy. We will all be sitting there with a huge bonfire. You would think the deer would be scared of us people and especially the fire but they aren't. They will come right up to you and watch you. We throw them apples and they will sit and munch of them, even fight each other for them.


I have never seen a deer sit. lol I so want to visit there.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Let's make a road trip, Tambo!!! Pick me up on the way!!! Emmy loves camping (or at least I told her she does!) lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, they don't sit, lol, they stand still and watch you, LOL.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raeven said:


> How's you, glazed? Long time no key! Nice to see you around.


:donut:

Thank you 

I am doing alright, I think. 

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, there Ms. Glazed!!!! You just brightened my day!!!! Glad to "see" you, Sweetie! :kiss:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Not sure if I fit one or the other of those descriptions. I guess it depends on the day of the week.:shrug:


Yeah right. Working vs not working lol.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

For me Doodle, that's not intro vs extro. It's grumpy vs. happy. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> For me Doodle, that's not intro vs extro. It's grumpy vs. happy. LOL


I wondered where those two dwarves had gotten off to...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I worked for a company that a dress up Halloween contest every year. One year a bunch of us were sitting around at lunch discussing. One of the group suggested we all go as Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs. I was Happy. The kicker though---our Snow White was a "Little Person." It was all her idea. LMAO


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Once in a great, great while, fantasies really do come true...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I forgot. We won the contest. We all got an extra day off.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer (Mar 7, 2013)

malinda said:


> I just stumbled across this video a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c0KYU2j0TM4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


Often being an introvert is what makes someone good at their job. Some people can deal with being in a cube others it drives them batty. Or with boring work they get pre occupied with socializing by any means.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

According to the questions at the beginning...... I am a :drum:


Trainwreck.


----------

